# Ground Driving Issue...



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay, so Aura has been being worked about 3 times a week ground driving. SHE IS DOING GREAT! I have to get pictures to show you all. But we still have a little problem. When i ask for the trot, i say "Trot" and 'kiss' to her and if it doesn't work i tap her with the whip. Sometimes i have to tap her sides to get her going and to keep her going i have to tap her. Im not sure how to get her to move out into the trot with out touching her with the whip and consistently tapping her with it to keep her going. I try and use my voice to encourage her to move forward. Is this something that will come in time? we have our good times and bad times. Some days she is really good at the trot and will hold it, and actually she is really cute at the trot, she drops her head and gets on the vertical. Its funny, she is pretty relaxed to when i work with her.

She has come a big ways, and i can't wait to hitch her!

I'll tell you what, driving her is so much different then driving the mini horse at the barn.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 30, 2009)

Just keep working her and in time she should get use to just your voice. I dont use whips at all, so mine learn right from the start about voice commands. I would cut back on the tapping her with it, and gently use your reins, to encourage her more. Glad to hear things are working for you, and that you are enjoying working with her now. Corinne


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 30, 2009)

okay, i'll try not to use the whip. i don't like using it. With the horses it's just there and they know, but Aura is..Aura is Aura. But other wise she dose good. if were having a good day she can do Leg Yields and Side Passes. It's just hit or miss with her.


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm having one heck of a time with Kasspur's ground driving




. He gives to pressure very nicely to the left and right, but getting him to move forward is proving very difficult. It takes almost ten minutes to get him to actually take a step and this is with me pushing on his little behind. I get one or two steps then it's back to pushing, kissing, and "walk on". Oh, at one point he took off at a gallop across the pen (I managed to hold on), then it was back to pushing for one little step. LOL

Anyone have some suggestions to get him going forward? I really don't want to use a whip either.


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 30, 2009)

Well... it IS a donkey! Ha ha ha. I've noticed the donks just don't like to work if they don't have to... the lazier they are the harder it is to get and keep them going. Just try to be sparing with the cues if at all possible... donkeys are incredibly smart and will burn out to cues far faster than horses will.'

Going forward definitely is hard for donkeys... this is why mules are supposedly the "perfect cross" if you get along with them. They don't have the excessive flight forward like a horse, or the excessive need to stand still like a donkey does. Sorry guys, but that's why a lot of people don't drive donkeys routinely



The benefit though is if they get scared, they tend to just shy a little and don't go anywhere!

Good luck,

Andrea


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks. let's see what she will do with a cart behind her now!


----------



## Katiean (Apr 1, 2009)

Before I do the ground work with the minis, and I would think a donky would be the same, I work in the round pen. I don't like to work off line when I start harness work. I teach them walk, easy trot and extended trot. I will tell them walk on or trot on easy trot I never go from a walk to an extended trot. I also try not to use the whip. I carry it and sometimes I do have to use it. I am always very verbal with any animal I am training. Maybe if you are having trouble with the trot, maybe go back to the round pen and a bitting rig?. Just a suggestion.


----------

